

A developer's introduction to Google Android - edgefield
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/reviews/2009/02/an-introduction-to-google-android-for-developers.ars

======
adatta02
strangely enough I was poking around Android this weekend as well -
<http://shout.setfive.com/2009/02/23/hello-android/>

all and all, pretty smooth experience. now if only we had some Android
phones...

